# My new shop mice!



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Assuming i've added the pictures right, this is Russell my first boy.









This is Ginger









This is Cinnamon (the name, not the colour!)









And this is Nutmeg









If anyone would like to have a go at identifying their colours I'd be very greatful, I've tried but I'm very new to this and because these are shop mice their colours aren't clear like the show mice!
Thanks 
Annie


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Russel looks like a broken marked or piebald satin agouti. Ginger is a broken / piebald fawn satin. Cinnamon and Nutmeg both look like there are also broken or piebald agouti. All of them are beautiful


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks  I was thinking similar colours, except I thought cinnamon might be a dove because she looks quite grey. But then again, when you blow her fur she has a dark grey/blueish undercoat similar to the agouti's so you are probably right, thanks for that!


----------

